# Igloo issues!



## Poppy_the_hedgie (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi, I have a problem! I believe a large igloo may take up too much space in my hedgie's cage. Is there any alternatives to an igloo?


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

There are plenty of other options on etsy! I bought my boy small tents from LaurelsZoo! Browse hedgehog home at etsy and a lot of options should pop up for you!


----------



## Poppy_the_hedgie (Nov 14, 2016)

Thank you! I read about tents somewhere but wasnt sure if hedgies liked them!


----------



## Poppy_the_hedgie (Nov 14, 2016)

Are tents hard to clean?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

What size is your cage? You need a cage that a minimum of 4 square feet to keep a hedgehog comfortably. A proper sized cage should fit and igloo, wheel and dishes with lots of room to spare.


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

Hedgielover_newbie said:


> Are tents hard to clean?


Nope I just toss mine in the washing machine weekly


----------

